# ++**ALLERGIES**++



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey what's up guys. Finally was able to log into the forum. So I was reading across some posts under the medical explorations section and came across a few people who had DP/DR due to Lyme disease. I thought WOW SWEET!!! Maybe I have a curable disease! So I went to see a Lyme doctor and my tests came back NEGATIVE! I thought to my self - Phuck. What the hell is wrong with me then as my DP came out of the blue one day and never went away. So my doctor calls back and tells me he had allergy tests run also and that they showed I was highly allergic to a lot of foods. K - fasten your seat belts....

-eggs
-milk
-all dairy
-WHEAT
-soy beans
-lentil beans
-navy beans
-peanuts
-cashews
-pistaccio nuts
-mustard

So I thought to myself - what the heck? I've never been allergic to anything in my entire life. What's more is that when I started the antibiotic for Lyme I started to feel more clear. Well, funny to find out that I was not eating any dairy at the time because you cannot eat dairy while on the antibiotic. Huh. So I asked my doctor what he thinks all this comes from and for whatever reason he thinks I have a parasite that is causing these allergies. It would make sense because I was traveling in Eastern Europe the month before my DP started and living in very poor conditions. I asked him if it can cause my mind to be out of wack and he said absolutely. So for the past 3 days I've been eating....well - lettuce, broccoli, basically nothing. It will be interesting to see how this new diet affects my DP. Just curious if any other members suffer from allergies???


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Is your doc anMD or some sort of alternative medicine guy?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont see how a parasite is capable of causing someone to be allergic to certain types of food. Nonetheless, I am allergic to Fish, but not shellfish, chicken, yes im allergic to the most frequently eaten protein chicken and also cashews and walnuts. Fish allergy is severe and my allergy to chicken is more subtle yet still can result in intense discomfort if I eat a substantial amount of it.


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

Usually you are conscious and there during allergy tests (e.g. pricking your skin inserting the allergen), how on earth did they run that? I have way more allergies than that, but I am aware of them, I react adversely (even when I don't know there is something in the food). I also react badly to low-gluten food which used to be okay before and I'm less reactive to peanut-contaminated food (the may-contain-traces labelled ones) than I was told I'd be. Cashew is not a nut btw, it's a seed.

I contracted mine not too long ago and the best explan I found on food allergies is that food particles enter the bloodstream undigested if you have a lesion in your gut and your immune system gets programmed to react to it.


----------

